# DX code for Vaginal Odor ???



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 23, 2010)

Why are the simple ones just not that simple? What code would you use for Vaginal Odor? Doc did a UA for this.


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 23, 2010)

qcoder said:


> Why are the simple ones just not that simple? What code would you use for Vaginal Odor? Doc did a UA for this.



Did the patient have any discharge?  What did he use for the DX?


----------



## scicchitanoa (Feb 23, 2010)

If that's all that is documented I would code 623.8


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 23, 2010)

scicchitanoa said:


> If that's all that is documented I would code 623.8



If the patient is not having a discharge, then the correct code would be 625.8.  That is for OTHER specified symptoms associated with female genital organs.


----------



## vtemplet (Feb 23, 2010)

I would use vaginitis 616.10


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 23, 2010)

vtemplet said:


> I would use vaginitis 616.10



Vaginitis should only be used if there is irritation or inflammation (-itis means inflamation).

The exact definition is:
*1.) Inflammation of the vagina; it is marked by pain and by a purulent discharge.  Called also Copitis.  2.) Inflammation of a sheath.*

Therefore, if the patient is not experiencing discharge or irritation and/or pain, you should not use 616.10.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Feb 23, 2010)

I would go with 625.8 also.


----------

